# Cleaning



## tracy8224 (Apr 4, 2015)

What would be the best way to clean a bike?


----------



## eddy45 (Apr 4, 2015)

I like to remove dirt by starting with warm water and dish soap helps with the grease when it dry's wipe it down with WD 40 to draw out the water and prevent rust. Can you post a picture please?


----------

